# كتاب رائع جدا بالعربي عن التفتيش الهندسي و التاكل و اللحام



## hazm mohammed (11 فبراير 2014)

كتاب رائع جدا بالعربي عن التفتيش الهندسي و التاكل و اللحام 

ارجو الدعاء

الكتاب بصيغة pdf ومساحته 92.33 ميجابايت

الكتاب علي الرابط التالي

DepositFiles


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (11 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## الغرايب (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## aboomarabdo (24 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ابو مصطفى


----------



## safaa alsalman (24 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيراااا :75:


----------



## senuors (3 مارس 2014)

كتاب رائع جدا
مشكووور


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك:75::28:


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Abu Laith (7 مايو 2014)

thanks a lot .


----------



## amrcivil (8 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (25 يونيو 2014)

لك كل الشكر ع هذا لجهد 

و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moh2986 (5 أغسطس 2014)

thanx a lot


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب الفحص الهندسي في المنشات النفطية*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198424.html


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (13 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا 

و يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ابو عبدالرحمن 72 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

كيفية تنزيل هذا الرابط الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد صلاح قرشي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

very nice


----------



## mostmagd (23 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووووووى


----------



## mostmagd (23 أبريل 2015)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## صالح عامر محمد (4 نوفمبر 2015)

_جزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك عن هذا الكتاب الرائع​


----------



## Yousef_Hassanen (29 أغسطس 2018)

الرجاء إعادة رفع الكتاب


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (14 مارس 2019)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## محمدفتتحى (15 مارس 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

